# Where can I get a hsg done privately in Scotland?



## Heidi33 (Apr 2, 2013)

Hi there,

I have recently got a bfn from my first IUI and have been advised to have a hsg before proceeding further.

Can anyone recommend a private clinic in Scotland that does them for a reasonable price? The clinics in Edinburgh and Glasgow are quoting around £450, i was hoping to find sonething cheaper. I am prepared to travel anywhere.

Thanks


----------



## [email protected]@h (Dec 11, 2012)

Hi!

Where did u have an iui done that were willing to do so before checking ur tubes were cleared!?

You can have a hycosy which is pretty much the same as an hsg for 435 at GCR, not much difference I know But a hycosy is more trustworthy as ur tubes can spasm during the hsg due to the dye.


----------



## Weebear (Jul 24, 2013)

Have you tried the nuffield? I'm pretty sure they're cheaper than gcrm


----------



## Heidi33 (Apr 2, 2013)

Hi thanks ladies

Sarah - it was a fertility clinic in Denmark. They advised an hsg before my IUI but said it wasn't essential. I don't want to waste any more money on failed treatment though so happy to get a scan done.

Have found a HSG at the Nuffield for £425 so think ill go for that


----------

